# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Προσοχή σε παιχνίδια με ξεφτισμένα σχοινιά

## Efthimis98

Προσέξτε αυτά τα παιχνίδια! Ενημερωθήτε ! 
Η συγκεκριμένη δημοσίευση αναρτήθηκε σε μία σελίδα στο facebook ( όποιος θέλει ας μου στείλει π.μ να του την στείλω, καθώς περιέχει Αγγελίες χρηματοοικονομικής φύσεως ). Το πουλάκι που απεικονίζεται στην φωτό έμεινε δύο ολόκληρες μέρες κρεμασμένο από τις ίνες του σχοινιού, καθότι ο ιδιοκτήτης του έλλειπε.



Καλό είναι να μην υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια παιχνίδια στα κλουβιά των παπαγάλων για ευνόητους λόγους!

----------


## mariakappa

αυτη την ασχημη εμπειρια την εχουμε πολλοι.και εμενα μου εχει συμβει κατι παρομοιο αλλα ευτυχως ημουν μπροστα στο συμβαν.πολυ προσοχη λοιπον.

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγω να πω πως ακομα και λίγες ώρες ή μια στιγμή αρκεί για να γίνει το κακό...
Από αμέλειά μου με ένα τέτοιο παιχνίδι ένα κοκατιλάκι μας (ο Ριχάρδος που μετέπειτα πήρε η Βιβή) παραλίγο να χάσει όλο του το πόδι... τελικά τη γλίτωσε με μισό κομμένο δαχτυλάκι...

Πολύ προσοχή... πρέπει να έχουμε πάντα τα μάτια μας 14!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Πολύ προσοχή... πρέπει να έχουμε πάντα τα μάτια μας 14!!!


Και όταν χρειαστεί να λείψουμε, καλό θα ήταν να αποσύρουμε τέτοιου είδους παιχνίδια! μένα είχε πιαστεί το ποδαράκι το Πίπη μία φορά στο βρακάκι του κλουβιού όταν ήμουν κι εγώ μπροστά... ευτυχώς το ξετύλιψε μόνος του χωρίς καμία βλάβη στο ποδαράκι του ( εν τω μεταξύ η κλωστή από το βρακάκι ήταν σαν αόρατη, δεν φαινόταν, τόσο λεπτή και κάνει όμως κακό ) !! Από τότε τα βρακάκια σουτ από τα κλουβιά μου... μόνο κακό κάνουν! Καλύτερα να σκουπίζω μία φορά παραπάνω, παρά να έχω ανάπηρο τον Πίπη μου..!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Περυσι τον Αυγουστο ειχα σωσει την τελευταια στιγμη την Γκρετελ της ΑΘηνας η οποια ειχε μπλεξει τον λαιμο της και ειχε κρεμαστει στην κυριολεξια στον αερα!

----------

